# Archery Training



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*Yes you can*

GET A CORD THAT FITS RELEASE. TIE ONE END SO IT FITS IN LT . HAND LIKE GRIP.MAKE IT AS LONG AS YOUR BOW STRING. GETTING YOUR ANCOR SPOTRIGHT. THEN YOU CAN PRATICE. NOTHING LIKE THE REAL THING. :darkbeer:


----------



## JB17 (Mar 23, 2010)

that Griv guy from hoyt has a bunge deal but it like $64 bucks so I just copied it and made one from a bungie I had laying around. Works nice gives you the feeling of drawing your bow back. if you google Griv and Hoyt I'm sure you could find it.


----------



## hoytdawg (Oct 4, 2009)

*release trainer*

George Ryals has a trainer that he sells and it works great. you can find it on his website and its inexpensive compared to some of the other trainers. grivtech.com is his website.


----------



## Hosscoller (Feb 10, 2009)

I have the trainer they are talking about, it's nice but you do not get the same feeling as pulling a real bow, you can use it to roughly tune a release, but it will not duplicate the real thing. It's nice but not worth the 60 bucks.


----------



## ShermanB (Feb 17, 2010)

I want to be able to practice back tension. I think I am just going to use a string, but if yall have a better solution that is pretty cheap I will be willing to try it out.


----------



## still searchin (Nov 19, 2009)

ShermanB said:


> I am not able to go to the range everyday, but i would like to keep practicing with my release. Is there any inexpensive way to train? maybe some homemade release trainer I can make or something?


ShermanB you can go to the diy section there are some guys on there that have made some pretty cool homemade release trainers on there.


----------



## ShermanB (Feb 17, 2010)

they are usually handy men that are experienced with all that. I don't have any tools or anything. I wish one of these guys who make slings could make me a nice one for about 15 bucks


----------



## bowhunter153246 (Jul 17, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1168452&highlight=shot+trainer

I made one of these to practice with my BT release. It cost me about 10 dollars to make it. It is not as good as the real thing but helped me get comfortable with the release going off. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mulcade (Aug 31, 2007)

You can also get a nylon strap with an adjustable buckle like on backpacks. Make a loop that's a little short of your drawlength and add a string loop on it for your release so the whole thing is just shy of your actual drawlength. Hook the release on and you can practice your back tension that way. If you need the feedback from the drawcycle, you can add a stretchband in there too. Just make sure it's a little short of your actual draw length, so you have something to work against to really generate the tension.


----------

